# 25 FT Puma Travel Trailer



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

25 ft. 2013 Puma TT manufactured by Palomino. Excellent condition. Kept under carport. Lots of storage, large rear window, ready to roll. Clear title in hand. Call Bill 817 648-2556 Please send me your email if you would like pictures......Thanks 18000.00


----------

